

Involver Releases Programming Language for Rapid Facebook App Development - ukdm
http://mashable.com/2010/12/08/involver-sml/

======
wccrawford
"was initially created after Involver noticed that brands wanted increasingly
more control over the design and function of their Facebook applications."

... No, they wanted -easier- control. They already have as much control as
exists. They just have to spend a lot of time and effort to use it.

------
tlack
What a waste of resources. They could have simply released the Involver SDK
for PHP to supplant Facebook's terrible SDK, without having to do all the
extra backflips and convince people to learn/use their language.

------
zach6
Easier control "without developers" huh? I'll just expect to hear from the
brand manager slightly later in the afternoon.

